# Increase Utorrent Download Speed using Tweaking!!



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 5, 2009)

*Ultimate Utorrent Download Speed Tweak*​ 
*download.utorrent.com/images/screenshot-tilt.jpg

Note In this guide the Version used for uTorrent is 1.8.1 , So in case you don't have the latest version then Download it from Here

===========================================================================================================
*SEARCHED BY KRAZZY WARRIOR(ME)*
# 1 *Optimum Bandwidth Settings using Speed Guide*

The Speed Guide in utorrent is the easiest way to get right upload and download speed. Press [Ctrl + G] or go to options>speed guide. There you will get a drop downbox which says connection type. It lets you choose your closest connection speed. Then click Use Connection Settings. The maximum number and other settings will be automatically applied.
*i185.photobucket.com/albums/x237/mohtaashish/utorrent_speed_guide.png


# 2 *Setting Up Listening Ports*

Since utorrent is a p2p client, thus you need to have open ports which act as entry point for people to get data from you. If you don’t have open ports you won’t get sufficient download rate either.Some ISP’s and routers block.

If you are using routers, set it up to forward the ports on using in utorrent. You can check to find the correct port using the *options > speedguide*. Enter a port number and check it. It will open up a new web page which can tell if the port is open or not.

If not choose a different port till u find the correct port number. Check the above image for this. If you are using router check this page Routers Port Index , If you want to find out what are the common ports used by other programs, here is the list Cports.


# 3 *Encrypting Network Protocol *

Similarly some ISP’s try to limit the bandwidth to p2p applications. uTorrent have protocol encryption which makes detection and limiting by ISP’s harder.You can enable protocol encryption by going to *Options > Preferences > Bittorrent*. There is a section called as Protocol Encryption, choose Enabled or Force. This can speed up your bandwidth.

*i185.photobucket.com/albums/x237/mohtaashish/utorrent_encryption.png


# 4 *Removing the Connection Limit for Windows*

Here we are going to modify and replace a system file, So do it at your own risk. But its sure does work.First backup your *TCPIP.Sys*. Now if you are using windows XP SP2 or SP3 , the chances are your “maximum half open connection limit is most likely to 10. There are pacthes availble which can remove this problem. One such patcher is [Here for XP] |[And Here For Vista] . Download the English version and execute the exe in it.

*i185.photobucket.com/albums/x237/mohtaashish/utorrent_port_increase_patch.png


# 5 *Using the Web Interface (uTorrent WebUI) *

uTorrent has a web interface called as Web UI. This allows you to control uTorrent remotely through a browser. You can do pretty much the same things you can do with the program on your computer.To enable WebUI, go to *Options > Preferences > Advanced > Web*.

Click on Enable Web interface. Enter username and password. You can download the Web Ui from Here . Download and uncompress the rar file and copy it to Documents and Settings/[Your username]\Application Data\utorrent.

IE sometimes doesnt work with it,So either use opera, Chrome , safari or firefox. Now to access your utorrent from web open url which should be like this **Machine_name_or_IP:Port/gui* . It will ask for user name and password. There you go ….use from anywhere you want

*img.technospot.net/utorrent_web_ui.jpg

# 6 *Settings Download Speed Schedules (Download Schedule) *

uTorrent like any other download manager has a scheduler but it goes one step ahead. You can speed limits during certain period of time. To use it go to *Options > Preferences >Scheduler*. Click on Enable Scheduler. Here you can set Upload and download rate when the schedule is enabled. You can see scheduler table where you can click on any day and give your preferences to Limit, Turnoff or Full speed and set the bandwidth usage. Dark green is full speed, light green is limited speed and white is turned off.

*img.technospot.net/utorrent_scheduler.jpg

# 7 *A Little Test for you*

Run this test and follow all the steps it tells you to GREATLY improve your cable/dsl connection.

Under advertised speed, use the max speed you got after taking the speed test. This is only for XP though as Vista have on-the-fly tuning by default.

# 8 *TCP Optimizer*

Also try TCP Optimizer from SpeedGuide.net. This improves your connection in all aspects.

# 9 *Advanced Tweaks*

*Warning : Read The Setting name and the value to be changed carefully , because a little bit of mistake while tweaking can screw up your current download or upload.*

*Options -> Preference -> Connection ->*

Set the value of Port used for incoming connection to "80" or "443" or "45682" or just randomize it

> Uncheck "Enable UPnP Port mapping" and "Randomize port each start
> Check "Enable NAT-PMP port mapping"

*Options -> Preference -> Queueing  ->* 

> Set "Maximum number of active torrents (ul or dl) to "60"
> Set "Maximum number of active downloads to "63"

*Options -> Preference -> Bandwidth ->*

> Uncheck "Automatic" and set the Upload rate as you wish (In kB/S)
> Set the Global Download Rate Limiting to "0" if you haven't already.
> Set "Global maximum number of connections" to "800" or "1890"
> Set Global number of connected peers per torrent to "125" or "2329"
> Set Number of upload slots per torrent to "14" or "25"
> Check "Use additional upload slots if upload speed < 90%"

*Options -> Preference -> BitTorrent ->*

> Check "Enable DHT Network" | "Enable DHT for new torrents" | "Enable Local Peer Discovery" | "Ask tracker for scrape information" | "Enable Peer Exchange"
> Uncheck "Limit local peer bandwidth"
> Clear the Box "IP/Hostname to report to tracker"
> Set Protocol Encryption to "Forced" and Check "Allow incoming legacy connections"


*Options -> Preference -> Advanced ->*

Set the value of the following as given 

bt.allow_same_ip = true
bt.enable_tracker = true
bt.no_connect_to_services = false
bt.send_have_to_seed = false
dht.rate = 2
gui.bypass_search_redirect = true
gui.delete_to_trash = false
ipfilter.enable = false
net.max_halfopen = 500
net.outgoing_port = 50
net.wsaevents = 150
peer.disconnect_inactive_interval = 900
queue.dont_count_slow_dl = false
queue.dont_count_slow_ul = false
rss.update_interval = 20

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Some random uTorrent tips*

1. Make sure your upload limit isnt set too high. Its recommended you at least seed at half speed or trackers will see you are not seeding enough and may limit your speed.

2. This is obvious but download torrents that have seeds that are more then peers. For example, a torrent with 120 seeders and 80 leechers will perform better then a torrent with 2600 seeders and 4000 leechers.

3. Use an IP Filter to filter out the unwanted IP's such as govt agencies that track your downloads and act as a fake seeder that may affect your download speed. Search for "ip filter utorrent". Google is your friend here 

4. NEVER set your download or upload to 0 (no limit). This will bring about undesirable consequences such as unable to surf the web.

5. Some people have reported speed increases by setting the *peer.lazy_bitfield* setting to false in Advanced Preferences.

6. Some people have reported increased speeds in an older version of uTorrent, namely *uTorrent V1.6*.

7. Change the Protocol Encryption (Options, Preferences, Bittorrent) to Forced. This will force encryption on all outgoing packets and will not fallback to un-encrypted mode if the peer refuses to co-operate. Good to connect to only encryption-enabled peers. Avoid doing this for torrents with low peers/seeds.

8. Remove the check for "Allow Incoming Legacy Connections" (Options, Preferences, Bittorrent). This will make all your outgoing and incoming packets fully encrypted, except for tracker communications. Peers who are using a torrent software that doesn't support encryption are dropped. Avoid doing this for torrents with low peers/seeds.


Sources : 
uTorrent Forum
TechnoSpot.Net
I got this!! Helpful for me so thought of sharing 

===========================================================================================================
*How To Download Torrents "VERY" effectively-By NR!*
Many are nowadays using torrents to get many stuffs like Ubuntu * Cough * , Free Software's Like VLC *cough * , Firefox * Cough * .... ok lets cut the crap .. shall we...

How many of the times you downloaded your favorite torrent .. only find that there is very minimum seeders ... or possibly dead !!!

How many times have you got stuck at *99.9% ??  or 20%* whatever it may be !!

Worry no more.. Here is a solution to all that ..

Here is what you do :

( I would advice for all the torrent users before downloading a torrent file , use the below method to see how many trackers are there and , i would also advice to use this method , as there is a increase in speed .... since seeders are more )

First you find the torrent you want say for eg in my case Ubuntu-7.10-(Gutsy) ** " Big Cough " ** [ Damn the weather ]

I went to public torrent tracer.. and found that torrent... now is the important  part 

*Step 1 *

Download your torrent file (*.torrent) and dont start the torrent now .. just download the file...

*Step 2*

Go to btReAnnounceR

*Step 3*

Upload the *.torrent you downloaded just now in it and Hit Upload


*preview.shareapic.net/preview4/012566993.jpg  

*Step 4*

Now you will see all the related trackers for that torrent file other than the source of your torrent file you downloaded ( *REMEMBER* :_If there isn't any other source ... then its worthless adding the same tracker...._ )


*preview.shareapic.net/preview4/012566994.jpg  

*Step 5*

Select the trackers of your wish and Hit ReAnnounce ( Its waste to add the same tracker from the same site... for eg : vip.thepirateb@y.com , public.thepirateb@y.com , etc.... since all these trackers from the same domain track the same file.... ) 

*Step 6*

Now it will present with ReAnnounced Torrent File , Download it and load it into your Download Client...

*preview.shareapic.net/preview4/012566995.jpg  


Thats it... you have added all or some trackers other than the original tracker assoicated with the *.torrent file you downloaded initially

Now you will never Dry up of Seeders...


The same thing goes to dead torrents ... 

You stuck with some level in your torrent download .. just upload the torrent and download the reannounced torrent and load it again onto your client in which u are downloading the torrent and remember to point to the already available downloading file instead of creating a new one ....

Advantage :

*** Since you add Trackers in the First place itself ( for who start the torrent intially by this method ) they will have great seeders 

*** Chances of getting stuck at xx.xx % is very less

*** Improved speed

*** Older torrents / Dead Torrens can be Revived ... ( to some extent atleast , depends again on trackers , seeders... )

*** Since multiple Trackers are involved , tracker related problems are nearly solved...


Disadvantage :

*** This works very poorly on private torrents ... as the tracker are within the private trackers ... so very limited of external trackers...

*** Not all torrents have so much of other trackers ... so you should be lucky in those cases.
===========================================================================================================
Compiling these two thread into one in order to make this thread the ultimate source for uTorrent optimization  Thanks NR! for writing this tutorial and at the same time thanks thewisecrab for giving the link of the thread...
===========================================================================================================
Want some more tips? lol go here :- 
Apoorva84's thread:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91969


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 5, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> # 3 *Encrypting Network Protocol *
> 
> Similarly some ISP’s try to limit the bandwidth to p2p applications. uTorrent have protocol encryption which makes detection and limiting by ISP’s harder.You can enable protocol encryption by going to *Options > Preferences > Bittorrent*. There is a section called as Protocol Encryption, choose Enabled or Force. This can speed up your bandwidth.




This one was useful for me


----------



## toofan (Aug 5, 2009)

Krazzy good work. you sometime behave like a mature person.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the post . . Can you give more info about the port numbers which work better with torrents . . I have bsnl and it doesnt seem to give good speed with random ports . .


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 5, 2009)

toofan said:


> Krazzy good work. you sometime behave like a mature person.


 what u mean by saying so.. i behave like kid all time? lol justify!!!



phuchungbhutia said:


> Thanks for the post . .


My Pleasure 



phuchungbhutia said:


> Can you give more info about the port numbers which work better with torrents . . I have bsnl and it doesnt seem to give good speed with random ports . .


 i m not a frequent user of utorrent! i use Rapidshare for all these stuffs.. Maybe someone else can help u!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 5, 2009)

^^  haha!!  toofan i am waiting for ur reply...justify that line...


----------



## RaghuKL (Aug 5, 2009)

@krazzy:-  what is  ur current speed after the tweaks?


----------



## Aspire (Aug 5, 2009)

Depends on your plan?


----------



## RaghuKL (Aug 5, 2009)

phuchungbhutia said:


> Thanks for the post . . Can you give more info about the port numbers which work better with torrents . . I have bsnl and it doesnt seem to give good speed with random ports . .



try any ports above 55000 till 60000. personally i use 59908. my speeds are between 160 to 192 kB / secs. 
after enabling protocol encryption
usually port no.s don't matter. also there is utorrent speed booster sw. use it with utorrent for increased speeds. for even further boosts set bw allocation to high along with higher priorities for the files.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 6, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Thanks Krazzy



Heh! first time u said thanks to me lol  otheriwse all time tu mere se ladta rahta tha..'panga' karta rahta tha..



RaghuKL said:


> @krazzy:-  what is  ur current speed after the tweaks?


Aspire is correct VVV


Aspire said:


> Depends on your plan?


----------



## zoras (Aug 10, 2009)

clearly some came through my reply here


```
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1148315#post1148315
Re: Unusual Torrent Behaviour
@a_to_z123
i use "utorrent speed up pro". this s/w not only makes more p2p connections but also speeds up dw process by queueing the upcoming file parts to download, (that's like reserving ur seat from the seeders in advance) and utorrent doesn't have this feature.

link

other utorrent optimization tips:

*filesharefreak.com/2008/04/02/tips-to-optimize-utorrent-download-speeds/#comment-38905

*www.techsupportalert.com/cont...rent-speed.htm
```

zoras


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 10, 2009)

^^heh! ya nice..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 14, 2009)

^This tweak's no useful for me? I've 256 Kbps conn. & I'm gettin' 30 kBps, so is this my top speed?


----------



## Devrath_ND (Nov 14, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^This tweak's no useful for me? I've 256 Kbps conn. & I'm gettin' 30 kBps, so is this my top speed?



Thats the max you can get. (256/8=32)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 14, 2009)

^Yes, that's what I asked. I'm now gettin' 30 kBps, if I tweak, will the speeds be standard 30 kBps or will it increase?


----------



## Devrath_ND (Nov 15, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Yes, that's what I asked. I'm now gettin' 30 kBps, if I tweak, will the speeds be standard 30 kBps or will it increase?



You can get upto a max of 32 kbps even while you tweak it.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice tut. 

There is a similar one by cool joe aka beta testing posted in this section earlier, as well as NaveenReloaded's tutorial too. 

Perhaps you can include that and make this thread the ultimate source for uTorrent optimization


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 19, 2009)

^^ Thanks...hmm can't search those threads..it will be better if u provide link of those threads...i can compile whole of them in this thread, giving equal credit to all members for their search..and making this thread a ultimate source for uTorrent optimization


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice tut. Now i'm having constant speed of above 20kbps. Thanks Gohan


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 20, 2009)

Naveen's Thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101716

Apoorva84's thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91969


----------



## rohanmathew (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks friends for the information.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 20, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Nice tut. Now i'm having constant speed of above 20kbps. Thanks Gohan


 


thewisecrab said:


> Naveen's Thread:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101716
> Apoorva84's thread:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91969


Ohhhhhkkk! Thanks...complied these thread with the first post..


rohanmathew said:


> Thanks friends for the information.


My Pleasure!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 20, 2009)

No problem dude


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 21, 2009)

Could you change the size/resolution of the image? It's a bit difficult to read changing the "left-to-right" scroll bar


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 21, 2009)

^^ Which image?? i can see all of the image at once without changing/scrolling left-rigth  but still point out which image(s) u want to be reduced in resolution, and i'll do the needful changes..


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh wait, it's a problem with the Kirsch userscript in Stylish  . .Sorry . .


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 21, 2009)

^^^ hehe! No problem..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 10, 2009)

Just wanted to know what is the download speed you guys get in BSNL 500C PLUS NU plan.
Mine never crossed 180 in utorrent,some of them said they get 220-240 so wanted to know your speeds


----------



## drsubhadip (Dec 10, 2009)

me getting 185 kbps in utorrent


----------

